
Restate Your UI: Using State Machines to Simplify User Interface Development - mpweiher
http://blog.cognitect.com/blog/2017/5/22/restate-your-ui-using-state-machines-to-simplify-user-interface-development
======
sharemywin
I would have liked to see how the tables were adapted for a progress bar like
he mentioned at the top.

